# Welche Kamera



## yabuck (5. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

bislang habe ich lediglich Schnappschüsse mit meiner A75 von Canon gemacht, die für meinen Bedarf gut was geworden sind. Ich interessiere mich aber schon länger für Fotografie, auch, wenn ich mich mit der Theorie noch nicht wirklich intensiv befasst habe.

Nun liebäugel ich schon länger mit einer digitalen Spiegelreflexkamera. Den letzten Anstoss dazu gibt mir der im Juli erwartete Nachwuchs. 

Ich möchte also mit der Kamera hauptsächlich Porträts/Kinderbilder, aber auch Landschaftsaufnahmen machen.

Welche Kamera könnt ihr empfehlen? Welches Objektiv wäre geeignet für meine Ansprüche?

Ein Freund besitzt die Nikon D50 und ist super zufrieden. Macht - nach meinem Laienauge - auch wirklich gute Fotos (was aber sicher auch mit dem zu tun hat, der hinter der Kamera sitzt/steht ;-)).

Lg
yabuck


----------



## Jacka (5. Januar 2007)

Hi!

Was möchtest du denn ausgeben?  

Also ich habe mir Mitte des Jahres die Canon EOS 350D mit Standard Objektiv gekauft und bin damit vollends zufrieden! Wirklich eine sehr gutes Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis.
Macht tolle Bilder und lässt sich einfach bedienen. 

Viele Grüße,
Jacka


----------



## mnoormann (5. Januar 2007)

Also ich habe eine Olyumpus E-500 und bin voll auf zufrieden. Ich benützte die Kamera für u.a. Event- und Theaterfotografie. Was mir besonders gefällt ist der offe Four/thirds-Standart für die Linsen. (http://www.four-thirds.org/en/index.html). Die Kamera hat mich noch nie im Stich gelasen und ich mache pro Jahr ca. 10 000 Fotos. 

Mein Fotos von der E-500 gibt hier (nicht viele aber ich denke mann sieht gut die Qualität der Bilder): http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/mypics/622287

Alle Fotos sind nur durch den RAWShooter bearbeitet worden (Farbtemperatur,etc) sonnst ist an den Bildern nicht verändert wordern (100% Fotoshop frei)


----------



## yabuck (5. Januar 2007)

Also 650 EUR inkl. Objektiv wäre mein Limit. Schließlich braucht das Kind noch Windeln.....


----------

